# Waxstock Video - Yancy and Mike going to Waxstock 2016 in London!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Waxstock Video - Yancy and Mike going to Waxstock 2016 in London!

Yancy and I shot a short video about our upcoming trip to London for Waxstock 2016

Besides attending Waxstock this year we're also teaching a one day hands-on detailing class at the Buff Monkey Garage!






Our plane leaves from West Palm Beach International Airport on Tuesday, July 19th and we return on Monday, July 25, don't get back to Florida until Tuesday, July 26 so we'll be on the road doing the Autogeek Roadshow for one week!

We'll be sharing pictures on the forum and Facebook the entire time. So for those of you not going you'll get the next best thing... pictures and commentary by Yancy and me.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of the incredibly cool 2013 McLaren and the 1967 Camaro we used to film this video.

The McLaren has a flawless finish but the Camaro will be back for a future project.













































































































Here's my friend Jim, he built and painted his Camaro.










Here's my other friend Jim, he owns the McLaren.


----------

